# Feeling good about this



## Lon (Feb 5, 2017)

I just went ONLINE and opened a new UGTM account for my fifth and newest Great Grandson named Dawson. I feel very good that I am able to do this.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Feb 5, 2017)

I don't blame you for feeling good Lon and you've been blessed to be able to share your good fortune with your youngest family members.  Little Dawson is a lucky boy to have a nice Great Grandad like you!


----------



## jujube (Feb 5, 2017)

Is that a college tuition plan, Lon?


----------



## Lon (Feb 5, 2017)

jujube said:


> Is that a college tuition plan, Lon?



No Jube - The 529 Plan is the college tuition &  other college costs and the funds MUST be used for that. What I have set up gives the kids use of the funds for ANYTHING upon reaching certain ages.


----------



## maggiemae (Feb 6, 2017)

Good deed!


----------

